# Mr. Saturn font = usable font



## Schlupi (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a suggestion for the site; why don't we allow the Mr. Saturn font to be used as one of the font choices for the site? For those that don't know...

it looks like this:








I only suggest this because I KNOW people around here love to be silly, and WHAT FONT WOULD BE BETTER for being a silly, strange wierdo than the Mr. Saturn font? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it would be a fun thing to do, and hey, there is no "copyright" or anything on the font so there is no legal repercussions.

Discuss.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 29, 2011)

It's a nice font, but there really isn't a need for new fonts. I would like to have it, but the chances are slim... :/


----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> WHAT FONT WOULD BE BETTER for being a silly, strange wierdo than the Mr. Saturn font?


Wingdings.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 29, 2011)

I meant as a READABLE font, 01110111 01100101 00100000 01101101 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110111 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100001 01101011 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101110 01101110 01100001 00100000 01110101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01010111 01101001 01101110 01100111 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 01110011.



See? that was "we might as well speak in binary" or something or another. No need to have to pop stuff into a translator, you'll be able to read the Saturn font the way it is.


----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh. Well, in that case...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 29, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Oh. Well, in that case...


i like this. i don't like saturn.


----------



## Coto (Jun 29, 2011)

I LOVE THE IDEA

It would be nice to have such fonts around here. Don't know about the copyright thing, but mr Saturn's words are quite wise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+1 for schlupi


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 29, 2011)

I APPROVE OF UNOWN FONT TOO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just like the idea of fun fonts! Saturn and Unown font for Gbatemp!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 29, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> It's a nice font, but there really isn't a need for new fonts. I would like to have it, but the chances are slim... :/


More font choice might be nice, and probably not hard to do; upload the font and make it an option.

I'd probably do it myself if I actually had the ability.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 29, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> More font choice might be nice, and probably not hard to do; upload the font and make it an option.


Fonts aren't uploaded, they are only referenced in the HTML: text
You must have the font installed on your PC, or it won't work.

So in this case it wouldn't help much.


----------



## Jax (Jun 29, 2011)

Might as well use Hylian too.


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 29, 2011)

Ehm, you could make a script, altering the page to use another font? (I have no experience with that kind of stuff..)


----------



## epicCreations.or (Jun 29, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was at the beginning of my CSS.

EDIT: You can try it out in action here. If you see Times New Roman, you don't have support for it. I'm using FX 4 and it shows up fine.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 30, 2011)

Awww. does that mean that even if the enitre site wants it it can't happen?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 1, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a feeling when I said it I might have got that wrong.


----------

